# Help my Macbook crashed!



## Fabiogump (Jul 17, 2001)

Okay in almost 2 years of owning a mac, I've never had a major problem until now.

last night my macbook completely froze when loading a website(?possible virus?) and I was forced to do a hard shutdown(held the the power button until shutdown).

when I started it back up, all I get is a blinking file folder with a question mark where the apple logo usually comes up.

I have a feeling I corrupted something when I shut down. Is this an easy fix with a reinstall from CD(god I need to find that thing) or did I royally screw up my laptop?


----------



## SectorIT (Jan 1, 1970)

you need to check your disk ASAP!
go to utilities and disk utilities run verify disk permissions then repair disk permissions, do likewise with verify disk and repair disk..if still not working then you need to backup all your files, reformat your disk and reinstall all applications.. if you dont have the mac book installers then you need to acquire one


----------

